# Hazelnut butter



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko,

I drive through the valley regularly and want to know where to get hazelnut butter. We have have some really cool food oppurtunities on the coast, particularly, the Lower Mainland.

Appreciated,
Hammer


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this website. Yummmmmy if you go I want some too.
Canadian Hazelnut: Circle Farm Tour » Vancouver Blog Miss 604


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i think bruces market in maple ridge sells it along with some honey variants.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sorry for the slow response i didnt see it, but yes it was on that farm circle tour that you drive through agassiz, i highly recommend going there's lots of cool little farms, that one just stuck out in my memory.
good job finding it O.C.D


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I love hazelnuts, but i can't get over how much they inflate products with it. Take hazelnut Chocolate for instance, invented as an alternative method to making chocolate with 1/10th the cocoa to save cost, yet now its often times almost double the cost for hazelnut chocolate products


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

neven said:


> I love hazelnuts, but i can't get over how much they inflate products with it. Take hazelnut Chocolate for instance, invented as an alternative method to making chocolate with 1/10th the cocoa to save cost, yet now its often times almost double the cost for hazelnut chocolate products


yeah
macadamia nut chocolate is pretty pricey too :/


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

cheers..
I'm out that way fishing this coming week. Gotz to get me sums corns too!

Hammer


----------

